
A-Frame: open-source WebVR framework from Mozilla - chuckharmston
https://aframe.io/blog/2015/12/16/0.0.10-release/
======
wildpeaks
It's similar to X3DOM in the sense you have the 3D scenegraph in HTML (except
it's their own components, not a standard like X3D).

Also it's based on three.js which is a solid 3D engine.

~~~
moron4hire
Yeah, I don't understand the point of Mozilla making their own flavor of this,
rather than contributing to X3D. Or hell, any of the several other open source
projects of a similar nature.

~~~
mattdesl
Well, a few major differences I'm seeing at a glance:

\- X3DOM supports Flash as well as an X3D plugin. A-Frame is specifically
targeting WebGL and has a much smaller surface area

\- A-Frame is based on ThreeJS rather than a custom engine

\- A-Frame seems to be embracing modularity a lot more than X3DOM, and it
seems likely that users will be able to build highly specialized components
published as npm modules (much like we see with React components)

\- A-Frame is specifically focused on VR out of the box

\- The markup language and intended target audience is significantly different

------
polskibus
Interesting, as others mentioned X3D similarity is obvious.

I wonder how would A-Frame compose with D3.js though .

~~~
sebg
Since A-Frame mentions this => "A-Frame is ultimately just the DOM, so
developers can also manipulate it with standard JavaScript methods,"... it
means D3.js should work beautifully with it (as should other frameworks that
do data <==> DOM binding/manipulation)

~~~
ngokevin
Yup, we've tried and A-Frame works wonderfully with D3 and React.

------
mingodad
The demos burn cpu all the time.

